# P2097 on 2013 Cruze LT



## florisb (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi,

My 2013 Cruze LT (86k miles) is currently showing code P2097 but am not sure what's causing it. When the check engine light first came on it seemed to be a sporadic issue that seemed related to fueling and the light would disappear every time I refueled. Lately it's been on regardless of fuel levels and had it diagnosed with P2097 and P015B. After a code reset P2097 came back on the next day. The car has previously had a head replacement due to coolant issues.

My mechanic has diagnosed a faulty intake manifold due to a missing check valve but isn't sure this will resolve the code since the codes are unrelated. Wondering if anyone has had any similar issues and can give more of an insight as to what may be the case? Currently scheduled to replace the intake manifold next week.


Thanks!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Could be a faulty O2 sensor as I believe that's where that measurement is read.


----------



## florisb (Sep 3, 2017)

I should have mentioned, O2 sensor showed normal readings and no signs of exhaust leaks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Possible causes for this engine code, *P2097*, include: 

Faulty catalytic converter 
A faulty mass air flow or manifold air pressure sensor 
Defective O2 sensor/s 
Burnt, chafed, broken, or disconnected wiring and/or connectors 
Engine exhaust leaks


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p2097



Potential causes for this code, *P015b* to set are: 

Defective O2 sensor(s) 
Burnt, broken, or disconnected wiring and/or connectors 
Defective catalytic converter 
Engine exhaust leak


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p015b


----------

